# resealing roof



## mr rv (Oct 12, 2019)

Hi all
I'm new hear



My EPDM or the other rubber roof looks ok. But I have a spot wear it looks like a branch poked a hole and than was calked(lap sealant). I just noticed that the ply wood there is badly rotted about 1 foot across. It feels like some of the wood framing might also be rotted. Should I just peel the roof back(can it be reused ?) and replace the wood or just do the EPDM rubber roofing coating system ? I live in it and I will have lots of rain coming withing 3-5 weeks. I can get a carport tent with clear tarps to work on it.

I need to do some lap sealant and the EPDM rubber roofing coating. What one should I do first ?


----------

